# Flying at 7 weeks preg!



## Lou76 (Aug 3, 2009)

Just looking for some advice, after getting a +ve on Wednesday following IVF I woke the next day to find I was having some light bleeding. The bleeding stopped by the next afternoon and a blood test confirmed that my HCG is still rising (from 93 to 347). My husband and I have a weekend in Athen planned for mid June when I should be 7 weeks preg - could flying pose a risk - we are thinking about not going.

Any advice would be welcomed.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

it's completely up to you and how comfortable you will feel, but you should be fine, take some flight socks, and just keep having a little walk. It's not a very long haul flight, so there shouldn't be any problems,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Lou76 (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks for your advice, getting some pink spotting this morning so think we will take it a bay at a time and decide at the last minute.

Lou.x


----------

